#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Lesson Plans

## hillbilly

Many teachers in Asia are often faced with no set curriculum, therefore teaching a subject can be daunting. Here are a few good sites for lesson plans. What many teachers do is download the plans and then adapt them to their own individual needs and resources. There is no need to reinvent the wheel.  :Smile: 

The Lesson Plans Page - Over 3,500 FREE Lesson Plans!

The Educator's Reference Desk: Lesson Plans

Lesson Plan, Lesson Plans For K-12 Teachers

LessonPlanZ.com - Lesson Plans & Lesson Plan Resources for Teaching Math, Science, Social Studies, Language Arts, Reading, Writing, Thematic Units, Themes, Classroom Activities - preschool, kindergarten, elementary, middle school, high school

----------


## kingwilly

more here, 

eg: Water Cycle and global warming
BioEd Online: Biology Teacher Resources, Lesson Plans

----------

